# New: Halloween music and sound effects (some free!)



## Ultimate-Horror-Sounds (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm a very passionate sound designer working in the TV and film industry and I've always loved Halloween. After listening to a lot of the albums available, I realized that I could probably do much better. So earlier this year I spent several months making an album called Halloween Horror - Scary Sounds and Music which is now on sale at the iTunes store and Amazonmp3 and various other online stores. I know this looks like a blatant plug for the album, but I am very proud of it and I'd like to see what you guys think. The sound has been rendered in 3D movie quality and I went to great lengths to create the sounds and music which are original. 

I am keen to encourage people to try making their own spooky soundtrack too, so I have included quite a few free horror sounds and some editing advice on this page. Most of these are public domain sounds but I have cleaned them up and made them sound good. If anyone has any requests or wants any editing advice I'd be happy to help too!

I hope you like the album and enjoy the previews.

Best wishes

Leigh


----------



## RubbleTrouble (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded the album through your website and I have to say it is brilliant! The sound quality is better than anything I've heard and I'm really looking forward to playing it on Friday. Well done and thanks for letting us know about it. Kate


----------



## Ultimate-Horror-Sounds (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Kate! I appreciate your comments. Don't forget to have a go at making your own spooky soundtrack too: Free Sounds 

Happy Halloween!

Leigh


----------

